# banded cat shark/bamboo shark..hatched 5 days ago.. wont eat!



## bowtieguy (Jun 5, 2012)

I dont know what to do.. ive tried pellets, blood worms..krill.. brine.. put shrimp on a skewer and put near his mouth and he just wont eat anything.. he hides in my rock all the time.. he used to come out more at first but now i havnt seen him out in couple days..ive ripped my rock wall apart few days ago to find him and he just sits and doesnt move so i dont really want to do that again.. too much work, plus he wouldnt eat when i did anyway.. i dont know what to do.. help?


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

I have barely any experience or knowledge on saltwater topics but try live foods or things it would eat in its natural environment?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

You should have a look at this post & check out the links that he supplied to see if you can find some info about feeding. Or you could message him directly asking his advice.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/marine-chat-10/bali-catshark-breeding-30137/


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Fresh hacked bamboo sharks can survive more a week with no food as thy are still feeding from reserves. They are more active in the evening. Try store bought raw shrimp chopped fine. Mine have never liked garlic guard or entice. But do not disturb the shark as it is very shy. Turning the lights off the tank will help.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Chris A (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello, I have to agree with Magistrate.

If it only hatched a few days ago, there is no need for concern. They generally have a little extra girth with they first hatch and it may not have fully consumed it yoke sac yet. 
I feed my neonate sharks all the same food that I feed to the big guys. Tiger shrimp will usually be a good start (never aquacultured pacific white shrimp, you can tell by a firm exoskeleton). I find that most of the brine shrimp available in Canada are FW, so I don't bother with it. I also feed squid, octopus, cuttlefish, New Zealand mussels and a variety of SW fish like silverside, capelin, mackerel. It may help to cut the food while partially frozen to minimize the size. The shrimp and fish I just mush up to size in the water. I generally saturate the water with food once a night and then siphon 10 minutes afterwards into a filter sock a lower level.

These sharks are all social. I do not suggest keeping them alone. If you have them in groups they are much more active. Keep it by its self and it will not be happy and hide most of the time.

I would not keep a neonate in a tank with a lot of rock work. It is impractical for maintenance and also dangerous because they like to dig. 

I have found that getting a neonate to eat by its self is also more difficult. If you have other sharks eating in the same tank, I have never had a problem getting one to eat. Monkey see- monkey do.

Good luck! 

By the way a bamboo shark and a catshark are completely different family, genus and species of shark.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Chris A said:


> By the way a bamboo shark and a catshark are completely different family, genus and species of shark.


Sorry  I know nothing about saltwater. I just read 'shark' & thought that you might be knowledgeable about breeding in general, which you obviously are


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Listen to Chris. He's a fountain of information. 

Also I'd like to add when keeping bamboo / banded shark please be certain to have a good lid as they grow fast and think they can fly!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah after this whole food issue gets worked out , invest in a lid, without going into detail a fellow member had one come out and not survive so , lock it down buddy..


----------



## Chris A (Jul 8, 2012)

How is the little shark doing? It should be eating by this point. If you were unable to set up a nursery tank, you could try isolating the neonate in a floating pond plant basket. It has worked for me in the past. Put a layer of fibreglass screen down on the bottom of the basket with a little sand and something to hide in like a 1" pvc T. That should make life easier for you and for your shark to find some food.

Keep us posted and share a pic if you can, so we can tell you what kind of shark you have.

Here is a video of my first Speckled Epaulette that I hatched and got to eat in a pond basket as mentioned.


----------



## bowtieguy (Jun 5, 2012)

nope he died weeks ago!..i tried all kinds of stuff.. i only saw him eat a chunk of shrimp once ever..other than that he would not eat anything.. also i tried closing this thread like it shows you how to do in the sticky but niether option was available.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Closed now as per requested.


----------

